# Rogue file fish



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of a file fish eating rock flower anemone? Mine has destroyed 11 virtually overnight. Never knew it was a possibility. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine ate Zoa's.

But only the nice ones, wouldnt touch the ugly ones... go figure


----------



## picassoking (Jul 1, 2013)

*file fish*

after it ate all anemones it picked up my prized red bubble tip anemones, to an inch of there death. watched him go to bed then got up a few hours later and took that rock out of the tank. He did a double backward loop back into the tank! I tore down the whole tank to get him. advertised for sale and a lot of takers. go figure.


----------

